# Eastern Missouri Beekeepers Association Short Course February 11.



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Jennifer Berry, Grant Gillard and I will be teaching at the EMBA short course next month in Saint Louis. 
It should be a great day. 
www.easternmobeekeepers.com


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

Eastern Missouri Beekeepers Association
Contact: [email protected]

Fifth Annual Beekeeping Workshop Set for Feb 11, 2012
Courses for Beginners and Experienced Beekeepers Offered

Do you keep bees, or ever wanted to learn how? The
Eastern Missouri Beekeepers Association will offer courses for both the novice and
experienced beekeeper on Saturday, February 11, 2012, from 8:00 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. at
Maritz in Fenton, Missouri. 

Prominent bee researcher and Bee Culture columnist Jennifer
Berry, certified master beekeeper Erin Forbes, and Missouri State Beekeepers Association
President and frequent speaker Grant Gillard will lead the classes.
The Beginners Beekeeping course is intended for persons with no prior beekeeping
experience. The class will cover all aspects of basic beekeeping to prepare students to
start beekeeping in April, 2012.
The Experienced Beekeepers’ course will be tailored towards intermediate and expert level
beekeepers, and will place special emphasis on spring management, nucleus colonies,
queen rearing, mite control, and successful overwintering.
Lunch and refreshments will be provided. Registration packets will include course materials,
an authoritative reference book, beekeeping periodicals, and equipment catalogs.

Online registration began December 15, 2011 at www.easternmobeekeepers.com
Tuition cost is $75 for early bird registration, and $90 per person for those registering on or after January 22nd. Registration
closes February 4th unless filled sooner. Space is limited, and will be filled on a first-comefirst-
served basis. There will be a waiting list, if needed. More information is available by
calling 314-894-8737 or as listed on the EMBA website.
WORKSHOP FACULTY
Jennifer Berry is the Apicultural Research Coordinator and Lab Manager of the Georgia Bee
Laboratory component of the University of Georgia Honey Bee Program, directed by Keith
S. Delaplane. Her recent research has included queen breeding and Integrated Pest
Management for varroa mite control. Jennifer is a past President of the Eastern Apicultural
Society (EAS), a regular contributor to Bee Culture magazine, and is known for her handson
knowledge of beekeeping practices and lively presentations. She also breeds and rears
queens, produces nucs, and directs the Young Harris Bee Institute, a comprehensive,
concentrated training program in all aspects of practical beekeeping.


Erin Forbes is President of the Maine State Beekeepers Association, and an EAS Certified
Master Beekeeper. Erin operates a sustainable, non-migratory beekeeping operation in
southern Maine, and is a recognized expert on small-scale, practical beekeeping. She has
been an instructor at leading national and regional beekeeping schools, including ABF and
EAS. She has conducted research on the comparative strength and survivability of colonies
started from nucleus colonies and packages, and has developed expertise in backyard
queen rearing for hobbyists.
Grant Gillard, a resident of Jackson, Missouri, is an articulate and innovative leader in
Missouri beekeeping. He is a frequent speaker at regional and national beekeeping
meetings, and has published several articles on colony management techniques in the
American Bee Journal. He is President of the Missouri State Beekeepers Association and
President of the Jackson Area Beekeepers.
EMBA also sponsors cooperative purchasing of complete beginners’ equipment kits,
nucleus colonies, and queens for delivery in March and April, and field workshops at the
Club’s teaching apiary throughout the season. Equipment suppliers, Isabees, the St. Louis
Walter T. Kelley Company dealer and Dadant & Sons will attend and have merchandise for
sale.
Don’t miss this opportunity to explore the joys of beekeeping with master trainers and talk to
the experts! Sign up for the classes today.


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

Registration is still open but filling up quickly. You can enroll in either the Beginners or Intermediate/Advanced workshop at: 
www.easternmobeekeepers.com

:thumbsup:


----------

